
Ask HN: Inexpensive Google Maps Replacement? - cabinguy
Our Google Maps invoice went from $4.11&#x2F;mo to over $1k&#x2F;mo. What are some lower priced options you would recommend?
======
mtmail
[https://thunderforest.com/](https://thunderforest.com/)
[https://stadiamaps.com/](https://stadiamaps.com/) Both OpenStreetMap based.

------
dagw
What features are using? Bing, Here and Mapbox all provide good products (as
do a bunch of smaller map providers), but pricing varies a lot based on what
you are trying to do.

~~~
cabinguy
We're just showing properties on a map. Nothing special.

~~~
dagw
I would start by checking what your traffic load would cost under Mapbox and
Bing and if they're too expensive I'd start checking some of the smaller OSM
based hosts mentioned in this thread.

------
nsstring96
If you need well-maintained mobile SDKs, Mapbox's pricing model is a lot more
straightforward. If all you need is basic mapping on the web, OpenStreetMap is
adequate.

------
freyfogle
We are here to help if you need geocoding:
[https://opencagedata.com](https://opencagedata.com)

------
nessacan
hey! would love to chat with you about mapbox - what's the best way to get in
touch? feel free to send me a note here - help@mapbox.com

-Vanessa

